# برنامج دليل مهندسي الميكانيك هدية رائعة من ملتقى المهندسين العرب



## safety113 (7 مايو 2010)

اقدم لكم هدية من ملتقى المهندسين العرب
برنامج دليل مهندسي الميكانيك
برنامج رائع جدا​
انظر للمرفقات​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## hwelding (7 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## EMAD MEDO (7 مايو 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك 
مزيد من التقدم


----------



## madona 111 (8 مايو 2010)

اكثر من رائع
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alshahied (8 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (8 مايو 2010)

رائع وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## nero12 (29 مايو 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## fokary (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
البرنامج رائع


----------



## المصري 00 (2 يوليو 2010)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


 


hwelding قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 


emad medo قال:


> مشكور بارك الله فيك
> مزيد من التقدم


 


madona 111 قال:


> اكثر من رائع
> شكرا جزيلا


 


alshahied قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 


م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> رائع وجزاكم الله كل خير


 


fokary قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> البرنامج رائع


 
الف شكر


----------



## صبحى الشيخ (2 يوليو 2010)

زادك الله علما وعطاء ورفع درحاتك


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (3 يوليو 2010)

thank you very much and god bless​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخي أحمد
برنامج رائع


----------



## ecc1010 (9 مايو 2011)

اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
اللهم ولى خيارنا ولا تولى شرارنا
اللهم أمين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد معمل (9 مايو 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## engineer sameer (10 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا سيدي


----------



## Hythamaga (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## multihussin (11 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله أخي جيرا كثير ....
وأتمنا منكم الشرح للبرنامج لبعض إستخدماته
لم أفهم بعض المحتويات كيفية التعامل معها ...


----------



## صفدي (11 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد حمدى جودة (12 مايو 2011)

_بارك الله فيك_​


----------



## abdelrahim (13 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*


----------



## حيدر طالب (13 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## has2006 (13 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا علي البرنامج


----------



## eng_eljazzar (13 مايو 2011)

Great Effort 
Thanks


----------



## وجدي صالح (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم على البرنامج وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## merohussein (18 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## fakison (18 مايو 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss alot


----------



## Abo Nada (7 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالله أبوأحمد (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
رائع


----------



## naifeng (4 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك
ياورده ياحباب


----------



## وليد الحسين (5 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
اخى الكريم
نستفيد ونفيدوكم ان شاء الله


----------



## fokary (5 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adison2000 (6 أغسطس 2011)

this program covers many needs for the mechanical engineer , thanks alot


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engineer sameer (7 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم إيدك حبيبي


----------



## عمراياد (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرااا جزيلا


----------



## adison2000 (9 أغسطس 2011)

had been downloaded, thanks


----------



## 4ASINO (9 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد كنان (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلا اخي


----------



## الساحر999 (12 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## baraa harith (12 أغسطس 2011)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## عبدالباقىfx (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (19 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وكل عام وانتم بخير*


----------



## متعب البقمي (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها بموازين حسناتك


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (22 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحت يا هندسة أنا محتاج خطوات اختبار مضخة الحريق و نظام الرش الآلى و صناديق الحريق بطريقة مهنية محترفة


----------



## عبد الله مهنى (24 أغسطس 2011)

برنامج ممتاز يا اخى:20:
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## safety113 (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكل من مر على الموضوع


----------



## نانسي 75 (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (27 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng badr alhelali (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ibrahim1hj (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا إلك أخي عالهدية , هذا البرنامج كان عندي سابقا بس ما بعرف وين ضيعته , و الآن أنا استرجعته من هنا , ولك وافر التقدير


----------



## mazenz (31 يناير 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## mmm2004 (2 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (4 فبراير 2012)

*اكثر من رائع
شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## Methanex Engineer (4 فبراير 2012)

excellent


----------



## سلام العالم (2 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر مظهر (2 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا شيء جميل


----------



## عمر بصرة (2 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ونتمنى لك التوفيق دائما 
وفقك الله


----------



## حسين عبدالهادي (4 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الملك فيصل (5 أبريل 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك ونحيك علي المجهود واي موضوع اوبرنامج يخص المهندس الميكانيكي هوكبير الفائدة اتمناء لك التوفيق


----------



## eng_taha_a (5 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## aiman550 (9 أبريل 2012)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك *


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (9 أبريل 2012)

*احسنت اخي الكريم*


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (11 أبريل 2012)

*شكراً جزيلاً وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.*


----------



## saddamnaji (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## توكل محمد (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ارجو شرح استحدامه


----------



## ama2828 (25 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## microamper (16 مايو 2012)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## مروان القصار (16 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Elhbeb (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك*​
*وسدد خطاك وحفظك من كل شر*​


----------



## asertaym (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## nofal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamed morsy atti (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير ويبارك فيكم


----------



## حمدي النمر (5 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (5 نوفمبر 2012)

والله ياأخي شي محترم ومميز
شكراً جزيلاً​


----------



## yasoooo2005 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng mahmoud reda (5 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## md beida (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خي
البرنامج رائع كان​ الله​ فعونك​


----------



## md beida (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير
جاري التحميل​


----------



## md beida (6 نوفمبر 2012)

:30::30::30::30::30:

قيمو ما يستحق التقويم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

برنامج أكثر من ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## CE.AMF (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Abdul Rahman (11 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------



## alharmi (16 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed shawky (23 يونيو 2014)

​جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## m.alkhatabi (24 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك برنامج اكثر من رائع


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (12 يوليو 2014)

many thanks


----------



## برهم السيد (13 يوليو 2014)

احسنت


----------



## اسحاق عمان (5 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الحميد يونس (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييييير


----------

